# Make money in retirement?



## HipGnosis (Jun 30, 2017)

How are you making money after retirement from your full time job?
I did mystery shopping for a couple of months, but it took a lot of time and didn't make that much money.
I thought about driving for Uber, but my car is to old.
I've thought of getting a part time job, but would prefer something more flexible.
Sharing what you tried and why you quit would be informative too.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 30, 2017)

I do accounting at home for a friend.  I have been doing his books for 30 years and through the years he has branched out from being an a/c contractor to remodeling houses, reselling and financing them.  He is going to sell his business so I will look for something part time to mainly get me out of the house.  Interested in what other people are doing if anything in retirement.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2017)

I buy and sell a few collectibles, it doesn't make much money but it provides a little cash flow to indulge my collecting and it helps me meet a few like minded people.

Over the years I've found it is easier, for me, to control my expenses than it is to generate additional income.


----------



## Lon (Jun 30, 2017)

I retired in 1990 and have made money periodically by buying and selling stock.


----------



## jujube (Jun 30, 2017)

I had a good idea about that, but it seems that making money on your copier at home gets the Treasury Department, the FBI and several other spoil-sports in a bad mood.  Now I'm making license plates at the state pen.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 1, 2017)

Yeah, wouldn't mind a little attention but not that kind either.  I am pretty good about watching expenses but would like to do a little something.  Any good stock tips, Lon?


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 2, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Yeah, wouldn't mind a little attention but not that kind either.  I am pretty good about watching expenses but would like to do a little something.  Any good stock tips, Lon?



Not Lon.....but I recommend Worldcom.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2017)

The only money I made in retirement was when I did marketing research studies for a large global company. My sister and brother got me into it. Turns out they called on us and those whom I called my "study buddies" fairly often until about 3 years ago, then it stopped. It was a good gig because we went if we could and declined when we couldn't. The studies ranged from take home samples to spending 5 days at the facility and we got called every few months. Often there was a lot of downtime which we used to socialize, play games, catch up on our reading or whatever. We got free lunch vouchers for the cafeteria and deeply discounted products. We did the studies for about 5 years and the most I ever made was $4,000 in a year.


----------



## nightwriter (Aug 10, 2017)

Part-time jobs can be very flexible. I'm a cashier at a grocery store and I love it!


----------



## Catlady (Aug 12, 2017)

After I retired I taught myself jewelry making and opened an online store at Etsy.com, did it for about four years 2008-2012.  Loved making jewelry but was clueless about marketing and advertising etc, found it too much work and made too little money to be considered ''fun''.  Now I just dabble in the stock market with the little available cash flow I have and love it.  One of my goals in life was to retire and have no freedom constraints and an outside job is a constraint.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 12, 2017)

I invest what I have in the stock market. I don't buy and sell though, Just invest in  quality stocks that pay good dividends.


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 12, 2017)

rkunsaw said:


> I invest what I have in the stock market. I don't buy and sell though, Just invest in  quality stocks that pay good dividends.


What kind of returns / gains are you getting with that strategy?


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 13, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> What kind of returns / gains are you getting with that strategy?



It varies of course but my favorite is FORD which for years has paid dividends which average over 5%. The value of the stock only matters when you are buying or selling.....buy low, sell high.


----------



## Knight (Aug 24, 2017)

maybe a unusual way to look at this but here goes anyway.

Retired at 54 and haven't considered looking for a wage to supplement what we planned for by investing. Expecting the unknown to unfold financially as planned depends on a lot of factors falling into place. The least of which is health.

About one month after getting set up in our new home we decided to begin to improve our chances on living longer. My sedentary job before retiring left me so fat & out of condition walking few blocks was exhausting. That was a wake up call if there ever was one. It took a year but weight loss and a diet that cut out junk food and sweets brought my weight to where it should be. My wife's health improved along with mine. Since then the need for any meds dropped away & doctor visits come down to a once a year checkup.

Dollar wise or income wise or whatever meds & doctor visits cost I think not paying for those comes out to a tax free comparison to a part time job. If I were to advise someone getting ready to retire my advice would be do everything possible to enjoy the best health you can. The money and time you spend on yourself to enjoy a good diet and exercize will pay off. Hiking trails in the arches in Moab, Utah Yosimite, Yellowstone or other national parks beats hours spent in a doctors office or hospital.


----------

